# Frunk or Treat



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I didn't make it to the local club Frunk or Treat last weekend, didn't feel the best, the car wasn't clean and I didn't have a "costume" planned. The local club has some very good and wild imagination however. This was year 2, if not more, and several really stepped it up. If you are looking for events for your local area this is one you should consider. Lets just say I need to start planning now for next year to even compete with some of these. Toothless was quite impressive as were others.


----------

